# Scorpions........



## coon dawg (Sep 16, 2005)

any experts out there??..........this time of year, they seem to literally be coming out of the woodwork............killed 4 last night in the girlfriends house...........anybody know why they are so active this time of year??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 16, 2005)

They're notoriuos deer poachers?


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 16, 2005)

*lol.......*



			
				No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> They're notoriuos deer poachers?


don't know 'bout that...........but if ya step on one barefoot.........it hurts a might.


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 16, 2005)

*lol*



			
				Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> A couple of things to try...  If she has a crawl space up under her house, Buy 3 packs of "Insect FOGGERS" and set off everyone of the them at the same time under the house.  Give it 5 or so hours and then come back and put down thick plastic on the bare ground to help dry up the crawl space.  It'll help in more ways than just the scorpions.  Then, around the inside of the bricks and on the outside area of the house put sevin dust powder pretty thick.  Spray all flowers beds that have pine straw as a ground cover and spray all wood piles, piles of leaves, and wooded boundaries with a good all purpose poison.    Inside the house, place "sticky pads"  (insect traps) in at least 5 corners of the house.  As for spraying the inside of the house, use ORTHO Home Defense spray (it smells like oranges).  Spray the base boards, up under stuff (beds, stove, washer).  Make sure to spray the thresholds of the doorways real good.
> 
> Can you tell I've dealt with these things before???


yeah, Andy...........and thanks  ..........never seen 'em this bad before............killed 10 the last 3 nights.........don't bother me much, but hate to see Sara's little boy or her get stung.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 16, 2005)

Coon Dawg -

No expert here, but here's a couple of links:

http://www.thebestcontrol.com/bugstop/control_scorpions.htm

http://ag.arizona.edu/pubs/insects/az1223/

They do look REALLY cool under black light.  If you have on of the D-cell or 12-volt black lights that are sold for fishing (or heaven forbid around Athens, raves), then take it out at night & look for the buggers.  Kids (8 to 99) really like to look for them with black light when they are moving.

If you know of somebody headed down to Albany, put a few in a jar (alive) & send them down to the RiverQuarium.  I promised the curator down there I would send him a few before March for their new "Venom" exhibit.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 16, 2005)

I've lived here over 15 years and have never ever seen one....


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 16, 2005)

*...........*



			
				rip18 said:
			
		

> Coon Dawg -
> 
> No expert here, but here's a couple of links:
> 
> ...


will do, Rip.


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2005)

They crawl on use in the bed at night.  We have learned that when you feel something crawling get up and turn on the light before swinging and swatting.  If you hit it in the dark and make it mad it can ruin your night.  We also have those 1000 legs thing that sting to.  Orkin can do little to stop them.  My experience is they are worse when it is dry.


----------



## DeucesWild (Sep 16, 2005)

Went out to the barn last fall and put my work gloves on to get ready and split some firewood when low and behold     There was one of them elmos in my glove.  He liked to have wore my left ring finger out before I could get the glove off. Also got tagged by one of them 1000 legger critters like randy was talking about. That thing left a knot on me for a month or better. Dang I hate bugs!


----------



## scshep2002 (Sep 16, 2005)

And I thought we had some pretty bad bugs down here in FL!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 16, 2005)

John,
We've found two in our house the past several weeks.


----------



## Flint Hunter (Sep 16, 2005)

Are those 1000 legged buggers those bugs that look like they have long feathery legs.  They aren't a millipede or a centipede, but are almost invisble until you step on them.  Do those things bite?     I find them everywhere.


----------



## the HEED! (Sep 16, 2005)

had one as long as my thumb crawl right up beside me in the den floor( scorpion) as I watched Monday night football this week, never saw it till my dog ran over too it and put it nose down to it. It coiled up to strike and got real friendly with the bottom of  catapiller! Nasty things, it also had its young on its back


----------



## leadoff (Sep 16, 2005)

Scorpions were alright.  Klaus Meine's voice does kind of get annoying at times.  I do love "Rock You Like a Hurricane!!!"


----------



## orion1mdl (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow. I thought we were the only ones to have a problem with scorpions! I used to see 'em 2 or three times a week, and got nailed by 'em twice. I've found them in the light fixture in the kitchen, in the dishwasher, in the bed, and even in a small fire rated safe that I store my ammo and reloading powder in! I finaly found a spray (don't remember the name right now) that you use as a perimeter insecticide that works great! I'l look at Home Depot, and get the name , but the stuff definitly stops most all of the bugs at the door!


----------



## southernclay (Sep 16, 2005)

I get them in my house all the time. I find them in the sinks and shower more than anywhere else. I hate it when the babies are on the back, scary looking. I've gotten hit by a centipede before on my thumb and it felt like a bunch of fire ant bites at one time


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 17, 2005)

*Scorpions*

Scorpions are somewhat like Lady Bugs in that upon sensing that cooler weather is in the offering, they start scouting for ideal places in which to spend the winter.  It is hard to improve upon a climate controlled home as a wintertime playground if you are a Scorpion.

Lots of Scorpions simply means lots of entrance cracks and crevices.  Houses with scant weather stripping around doors, with poor fitting windows, poorly installed siding, and little caluking are prime candidates for Scorpions.

John, sounds like you now have an assignment.  Sorry bout that.

Vernon


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 17, 2005)

We get them this time of year.  A good size 9 1/2 usually gets rid of them pretty quick.


----------



## bull0ne (Sep 17, 2005)

I hate em.....i rolled over on one in the bed with me at 3:00 AM........you WILL get up ASAP  

The one that bit me was big as a crayfish,if you find one on your back like i did insecticide prices don't matter anymore.......go with permitherin,the stronger the better.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 20, 2005)

Don't know about the scorpions poaching but they are real bad about leaving boards filled with nails in roadways. Oh, wait, that wasn't a scorpion...that was a 'lowdown yellow bellied stinking snake'. Don't see too many around my house which surprises me since my house is so old and poorly insulated. If you filled in all the cracks and crevices, the house would fall down.


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 20, 2005)

*..........*



			
				rapid fire said:
			
		

> We get them this time of year.  A good size 9 1/2 usually gets rid of them pretty quick.


is there a bad size 9 1/2???


----------



## leadoff (Sep 20, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> is there a bad size 9 1/2???



Yeah, a 9 1/2 with fallen arches.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't know how I missed this thread!

One morning last week I went in the bathroom and started to shave and a 2" scorpian came crawling out of the lavatory drain! 

At 5AM I thought I was in the Twilight Zone!

I turned the water to hot and let it run for a few minutes but now I can't stop looking for them critters!

First one I've seen since we moved in here in '97!


----------



## Jorge (Sep 20, 2005)

I get them all the time at my house. In fact, I find more in my house than I do in the bunk house at the club. It seems that during periods of drought I find more in and around the house. I guess they are looking for moisture.


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 20, 2005)

*..........*



			
				gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Don't know about the scorpions poaching but they are real bad about leaving boards filled with nails in roadways. Oh, wait, that wasn't a scorpion...that was a 'lowdown yellow bellied stinking snake'. Don't see too many around my house which surprises me since my house is so old and poorly insulated. If you filled in all the cracks and crevices, the house would fall down.


........called the game warden TWICE about our problem...................he has yet to return my calls.........  .........wish Harry and Dan were still on duty.......


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 21, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I've lived here over 15 years and have never ever seen one....



I have lived in Georgia all my life and have never seen one except on TV.  

Maybe the fire ants got all of 'em down here where I have been living?


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 27, 2005)

RJY66 said:
			
		

> I have lived in Georgia all my life and have never seen one except on TV.
> 
> Maybe the fire ants got all of 'em down here where I have been living?




Same with me.... I had no idea we had 'em in Georgia, I have NEVER seen one.   

You guys are talking about actual scorpions like you see in movies... and not those small bugs with a slim body and a pincher on the tail, right?  I got plenty of those little fellows running around.


----------



## Randy (Sep 27, 2005)

We are definately talking about scorpions.  I remember as a kid taking one to school for show and tell.  I was showing off for the girls and put my hand in the jar to take one out.  Yep he stung the crap out of me.  My hand got as big as a grapefruit!


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 28, 2005)

I can't believe some of y'all have never seen one.

We've had a few in our house lately. I think that they are coming in looking for water. It's sooo dry out there!


----------



## CAL (Sep 28, 2005)

I have never seen one myself.Maybe they are just native to north Ga.and around Atlanta.I thought they was just native to the western states!


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 13, 2005)

randy. Crawling in the bed with you. I'm out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 16, 2005)

they are there to protect your girlfriend from deer [dear] hunters........


----------



## raghorn (Oct 19, 2005)

I never saw one until I moved to Plainville, but they are about as common as fire ants here. My in-laws old house was crawling with them.


----------



## abrannon (Nov 21, 2005)

FYI

http://www.forestpests.org/publichealth/Scorpions.html

Another site says that there are 4 different species of scorpions in South Carolina, Georgia, Alabama, and Florida. With 2 more species found in Southern most Florida.


----------



## Bruz (Nov 22, 2005)

*Scorpions*

Never had a problem with them until I bought my house 4 years ago. Every July-September you can count on finding atleast 50 of them in my basement. I finally found a company that gets rid of them. The problem with scorpions and poison is that they metabolize very slowly so it can take weeks to kill them....BARRIERS......Caulk the living daylights out of your house and they will not be a problem.


----------



## Hardwood man (Feb 18, 2006)

I know this is a fairly old thread but when we moved up here about 4 years ago I used to get up at night and find them in the kitchen floor, sink, bath tub. We stated having our house sprayed 1 time a month by the bug man and got a yard full of chickens and 2 cats. I also spray all around the doors and windows 2 or 3 times in the summer months, put those foggers under the house about 3 or 4 at a time every couple months during the summer time, and put sevens dust pretty thick around the base of the house about every 2 months when it starts getting warm. Most the time when I see them they are out in the yard some where and the chickens really tear them up along with the small snakes.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 5, 2006)

I got out of the shower one night and grabbed a pair boxers outta the drawer and climbed in bed. You all know where this is going, anyway my wife said I looked like michael jackson the way I was dancing around the bedroom!

I finally figured out, with the help of a county extension agent, (them fellers is smart) that my 2 years worth of firewood piled up next to the house and pine straw mulch was prime breeding ground.

After removing these, and a throwing out a pretty good dose of diazanon granules, I quit sleeping necked'.


----------



## Dub (Mar 5, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I've lived here over 15 years and have never ever seen one....



same here....eight years


----------



## Bruz (Mar 6, 2006)

Hardwood man said:
			
		

> I know this is a fairly old thread but when we moved up here about 4 years ago I used to get up at night and find them in the kitchen floor, sink, bath tub. We stated having our house sprayed 1 time a month by the bug man and got a yard full of chickens and 2 cats. I also spray all around the doors and windows 2 or 3 times in the summer months, put those foggers under the house about 3 or 4 at a time every couple months during the summer time, and put sevens dust pretty thick around the base of the house about every 2 months when it starts getting warm. Most the time when I see them they are out in the yard some where and the chickens really tear them up along with the small snakes.




Sounds like you like them about as much as I do.


----------



## Hardwood man (Mar 18, 2006)

Bruz

Can't stand them jokers. Even as we speak I have already planned on putting out the foggers and poisin. 
I aint never been bit by one and don't want to be.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jun 19, 2006)

Chickens - Yard birds..

Know its an old thread but current problem for some...in fact we were just talking about them nasty critters last night..

We used to live up on Fort Mtn..and these things came out of wood work, till the local county extension agent told us to get some chicken in the yard...cut down on the problem by 90%...much better than poisions...


----------



## Jorge (Jun 19, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:
			
		

> ...We used to live up on Fort Mtn..and these things came out of wood work, till the local county extension agent told us to get some chicken in the yard...cut down on the problem by 90%...much better than poisions...


Somehow I don't think my neighbors would appreciate that method, but it's still good to know.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, but how do you keep the soles of your shoes clean??
My wife would not have it on the carpet.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jun 19, 2006)

3 or 4 chickens free ranging did the trick..Just watching them snatch those little brown demons up and sling them back down to be pecked apart was front porch entertainment in itself...not enough droppings to create a tracking in the house issue....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 24, 2012)

I've lived here most of my life..and I've seen scorpions multiple times. Caught one specimen for a 5th grade insect collection.

I got bit by something last Sunday...3 times under my shirt....3 hours before I was scheduled to leave for Illinois. Two of the stings tickled....the last one stung but was nothing like a bee sting.

Instantly...3 large welts formed at the bites. Bout 30 minutes later...started feeling weird...like the world was running in slow motion. Seen some flashes out the corner of my eye. Felt one side of my body stiffen up at all the joints....then the other. When I tightened the skin where the welts were....the poison trapped there felt like it was full of tiny needles.

Went to the fire station....emt said he'd never seen such. BP was high...but trending down. Took benedryl....slowly started feeling back right.

That night...the welts all but vanished....just as fast as they appeared.

I don't know what it was....I'm guessing millipede...but whatever it was...I never want to feel that venom again. It took a few days before I was right again.


----------

